# Foros Acerca del Foro Sobre el funcionamiento del foro  VENDO LAMINADORA DE CEREALES

## FABRIMEC INDUSTRIAL

Estimado señores estamos ofreciendo una maquina laminadora para hojuela de cereales con las siguientes caracteristicas:   Construccion en acero inoxidable con acabado sanitario..Tolva de recepcion del producto con visor.Rodillos con sitema de regulacion.Amplia Compuerta de descarga.Sistema limpiador para el rodillo.Potencia de 20 Hp.Tablero de control.capacidad de 250 Kg/Hr.Entrega inmediata 
Carlos segura Portal
celular : 998825022 / nextel : 615*5508
511-5741255/mail: csp_industrial@yahoo.esTemas similares: Brindamos servicio de molienda, tostado y demas de granos y cereales para la agorindustria Artículo: Minag fortalece capacidades de productores de cereales, leguminosas y granos andinos Artículo: Uruguay: Carne y cereales empujan a las exportaciones Exportación de cereales peruanos sumó US$ 20.83 millones en primer trimestre

----------


## perchen

hola Carlos 
Que tipo de rodillos tine el banco ¿¿¿lisos o estriado??? 
saludos 
eduardo  epsandrock@yahoo.es

----------

